# How Strong is a Sony Lens Mount



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2014)

I've never heard of a camera user needing to purchase a 3rd party lens mount, but with Sony, apparently, its bad enough to warrant a 3rd party making a replacement.

Generally, lens mounts are considered to be very critical, Canon service manuals devote processes for aligning, measuring and shimming them to be perpendicular to the sensor, and the exact distance to sensor is critical as well. Apparently, even a Chinese made ring will be a improvement to the plastic thing that Sony uses, alignment or not.

http://www.fotodioxpro.com/tough-emount-from-fotodiox-pro-replacement-lens-mount-for-sony-nex-emount-camera.html


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 21, 2014)

It is disgusting that you would have to do that to any camera.

Shame Sony... Shame on you... learn how to build photography tools, not toys....


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 21, 2014)

I feel an odd mixture of shock and disgust.

This is not applicable to the A7, but the A6000 is a nice camera, and as the man says, "You do not want your lens to wiggle".

Honestly the lens mount is one of my favourite things about Canon, hopefully (if they make one) their medium format mount will be the size of a bowl (just in case they ever do figure out 4"x5" sensor production).


----------



## tcmatthews (Oct 21, 2014)

I have never had a problem with mine. I do not know how big of a lines you would need to actual make it an issue. On the E mount the second part is thought to be designed as a break point. Most cameras have a designed brake point to protect the body and lens. Canon places this on the lens side. 

I only see this as and issue with larger adapted lens. But I have never noticed an issue hooking my Canon 70-200f4L the few time I have done it. 

Lets face it there are plenty of real life Tim "The Tool Man" Taylors in the world. Who look at it and decided this would be better as all metal. They will likely be sending their cameras into Sony after sticking a screw driver into the sensor shortly.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 21, 2014)

I just about guarantee it would snap off with a 400f5.6 attached, and that's a "light" lens.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 21, 2014)

9VIII said:


> This is not applicable to the A7



The linked page states, 

_Compatible Cameras
All Sony Alpha NEX E-mount Camera Bodies, Including:
Sony Alpha *α7, α7r*, a6000_

...and goes on to say the a7S has a full metal mount.


----------



## tcmatthews (Oct 21, 2014)

9VIII said:


> I just about guarantee it would snap off with a 400f5.6 attached, and that's a "light" lens.



Hooking a 400f5.6 to a E mount camera is much like hooking it up to an EOS M. The camera cannot be used for little more than to stabilize you holding the lens. And if you are hooked to the Lens instead of the Camera the Camera is more that capable of supporting its self. 

Ether way unless used as a backup a 400f5.6 is not realty in the use case for a small mirrorless camera. Not to mention that unless it is real stead focusing on that long of a lens with is mirrorless camera is a serious pain. I would stick to using a DSLR for that.

If it is really that much of an issue someone will find the replacement part Number for the mount on a A7s and get an official solid metal mount.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2014)

I did a search for problem with loose Sony lens mount. Lots of items appeared. There are lots of very unhappy users, and its not just with big lenses. Of course, not everyone will have a issue, but when it happens to you, and someone tells you to pay $$$ for a different mount, I'd be very unhappy.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=Problem%20with%20Sony%20loose%20lens%20mount&qs=n&form=QBRE&pq=problem%20with%20sony%20loose%20lens%20mount&sc=0-0&sp=-1&sk=&cvid=088cb90a06dd486685aa82641df4ab92


----------



## msm (Oct 21, 2014)

Substitute Sony with Canon in that search 

Also some rotational play is completely normal, happens with all my Canon lenses on my Canon bodies.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 21, 2014)

Reading this about the "TOUGH E-Mount" I feel like April Fools day - but it's November. 

Let's hope there won't be a day, when the "TOUGH E*F*-Mount" is available


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 23, 2014)

I'll agree with tcmatthews. The NEX/A7 cameras are tiny. If you use a small enough lens, the plastic mount is strong enough for that. If you use a big lens, and the camera literally hangs on to the lens, the mount is sufficient for that too. If anything untoward happens, you don't wrench the front of your tiny camera out, you only have a plastic lens mount to replace.
Canon dSLRs are much tougher built, and designed to support heavier lenses. 
I think this is just an instance when a demand is 'created' in order to sell a product. It might be okay to get the Tough mount, but better not get a false sense of security that you can hang a 200/2 off an A7 all day and everything will be hunky dory. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2014)

msm said:


> Substitute Sony with Canon in that search
> 
> Also some rotational play is completely normal, happens with all my Canon lenses on my Canon bodies.


 
Actually, I did that. There are questions about rotational play which have nothing to do with strength of a lens mount. Its a tolerance build up on the lens side of the mount, and has nothing to do with the mount on the camera body.

Rotational play is not the same issue as a plastic lens mount that is deflecting. There are no companies that produce replacement mounts for the 100 million or so Canon lenses out there, because they don't need them. Sure, the mounts do get replaced, but its very infrequent.


----------



## quod (Oct 23, 2014)

What I care about is that my lens not disconnect from my camera body at the wrong time. This happened to me with my 5D3 and 500mm f/4 with 1.4x III extender. I connected the lens to my Black Rapid with my hand wrapped around the foot of the lens in order to stabilize it while walking. Nevertheless, my 5D3 disconnected with the lens and fell on the concrete (my RRS L-bracket took the hit). Somehow my 5D3 loosened and rotated off the lens while I was walking along. I have no clue how it happened. Anyone who thinks Canon is not prone to mount-related issues is mistaken.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2014)

quod said:


> What I care about is that my lens not disconnect from my camera body at the wrong time. This happened to me with my 5D3 and 500mm f/4 with 1.4x III extender. I connected the lens to my Black Rapid with my hand wrapped around the foot of the lens in order to stabilize it while walking. Nevertheless, my 5D3 disconnected with the lens and fell on the concrete (my RRS L-bracket took the hit). Somehow my 5D3 loosened and rotated off the lens while I was walking along. I have no clue how it happened. Anyone who thinks Canon is not prone to mount-related issues is mistaken.



Your hand or some part of your clothing or the strap depressed the lens release button. That's a 'mount-related issue' only in the wetware sense (i.e. you). I speak from experience, in my case it was the belt loop of my jeans when carrying the 5DII with 70-200 II after mounting the 2xII. The TC altered the balance of the rig and I didn't change the position of the 1" clamp connecting the BR strap to the lens foot. FWIW, my camera was fine although when I checked AFMA I found the values for all lenses had shifted ~10 units negative.


----------



## msm (Oct 23, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > Substitute Sony with Canon in that search
> ...



Yeah well this is the internet, full of problems blown completely out of proportion and in this case there is a company making money by blowing it out of proportion.

Roger Cicala from lensrentals participate on this thread about this on DPR forums if you are interested in some sensible information about it:
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/54615245


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2014)

msm said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > msm said:
> ...



The company selling replacements and making money did not blow it out of proportion, they responded to user demand. If users do not have a problem, they won't buy one, so they are taking a risk. The problem came first, then the third party fix. Sony is well known for their refusal to respond to buyer issues. That is something they need to respond to before most Professional Photographers will take them seriously. 

I wonder if China will ban sales of the Sony cameras like they did Nikon with the D600? Japan also banned sales of the Nikon D700 due to its unsafe battery.

It probably depends on Sony's response to the issue.


----------



## msm (Oct 23, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> msm said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



How do you know? Did you read Roger's posts, specifically what he had to say about Photodiox's video? No offence, but I think I'll trust Lensrentals experiences with renting out "dozens and dozens" of A7 cameras over what I read from that company.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> quod said:
> 
> 
> > What I care about is that my lens not disconnect from my camera body at the wrong time. This happened to me with my 5D3 and 500mm f/4 with 1.4x III extender. I connected the lens to my Black Rapid with my hand wrapped around the foot of the lens in order to stabilize it while walking. Nevertheless, my 5D3 disconnected with the lens and fell on the concrete (my RRS L-bracket took the hit). Somehow my 5D3 loosened and rotated off the lens while I was walking along. I have no clue how it happened. Anyone who thinks Canon is not prone to mount-related issues is mistaken.
> ...



+1

That's a issue that has been around for Bayonet mounts since they were first invented. Push the button or pull a lever, twist the lens, and it comes off. Threaded lenses were better in that respect, a lot of people preferred the breech lock system, but the same thing could happen, just not quite as easily. There is also the possibility of not securely locking the lens into place. I always check, and have found one or two times that I had not latched it.

I'd think that a secondary safety lock might be useful for those who are carrying the camera on a type of strap that lets that button get pressed unknowingly. The standard Canon neck strap does not cause the accidental release, it merely puts my neck and back into agony.

Maybe someone could convince Fotodiox to make something like that, or a kick starter project. I'd have to have funding to buy one each of all the Canon DSLR's and lenses in order to test it out thoroughly. I guess I'd need to try it with all the carry straps as well.

I've a couple of ideas on how to do it.


----------



## dgatwood (Oct 23, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > quod said:
> ...



There's a much simpler way to handle that problem: glue a security eyelet to the side of each lens, attach a short strap with a carabiner, and when you attach the lens, clip the carabiner to your camera strap. That way, even if it detaches, the lens won't fall very far.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



+1

That's a issue that has been around for Bayonet mounts since they were first invented. Push the button or pull a lever, twist the lens, and it comes off. Threaded lenses were better in that respect, a lot of people preferred the breech lock system, but the same thing could happen, just not quite as easily.

I'd think that a secondary safety lock might be useful for those who are carrying the camera on a type of strap that lets that button get pressed unknowingly. The standard Canon neck strap cause the accidental release, it merely puts my neck and back into agony.

Maybe someone could convince Fotodiox to make something like that, or a kick starter project. I'd have to have funding to buy one each of all the Canon DSLR's and lenses in order to test it out thoroughly. I guess I'd need to try it with all the carry straps as well.

I've a couple of ideas to do it.


----------



## quod (Oct 24, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> quod said:
> 
> 
> > What I care about is that my lens not disconnect from my camera body at the wrong time. This happened to me with my 5D3 and 500mm f/4 with 1.4x III extender. I connected the lens to my Black Rapid with my hand wrapped around the foot of the lens in order to stabilize it while walking. Nevertheless, my 5D3 disconnected with the lens and fell on the concrete (my RRS L-bracket took the hit). Somehow my 5D3 loosened and rotated off the lens while I was walking along. I have no clue how it happened. Anyone who thinks Canon is not prone to mount-related issues is mistaken.
> ...


It might have have been me, but I don't know this and neither do you. I was there and you were not. Nothing obvious (i.e. my hand or belt loop) was anywhere near the lens release button or pulling on the camera when it fell down.

Thanks for the heads-up on the AFMA issue. I haven't noticed any issues, but it is worth reviewing.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2014)

msm said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > msm said:
> ...


 
Roger was responding to the posts about loosening the mount screws to simulate the issue. He said that loosening the screws will always cause it to happen and I agree.

I believe that my assessment which says that users who do not have a problem will not buy one is correct, Roger said nothing about that. 

I also believe the many posts from owners who saw the issue long before Fotodiox announced their product 5 days ago. Its pretty difficult to announce a product on October 18, and cause camera owners to complain last March. Some sort of really neat time machine would be needed.


----------



## msm (Oct 24, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Roger was responding to the posts about loosening the mount screws to simulate the issue. He said that loosening the screws will always cause it to happen and I agree.



Nah he replied to no such thing, it was Roger who brought up loosening the mount screws in the first place, implying Photodiox did that to make this problem happen in their commercial video.



> I believe that my assessment which says that users who do not have a problem will not buy one is correct, Roger said nothing about that.



I disagree, all users who are afraid their mount might break and their expensive lens may fall off and be destroyed may want to buy this. What Photodiox does is a classic example of FUD, create a market for their own product by creating fear and uncertainty about other products. Looking at the other thread here, it seems you are intent of helping them.



> I also believe the many posts from owners who saw the issue long before Fotodiox announced their product 5 days ago. Its pretty difficult to announce a product on October 18, and cause camera owners to complain last March. Some sort of really neat time machine would be needed.



The many posts? I checked your search and from many of them it was not clear what sort of "wiggling" they experience. And many of the remaining posts were clearly about rotational play, which by my knowledge are completely normal and also happens with *all* Canon cameras I have used. But yeah anything can happen especially when you try to lift that sony a7+ Metabones adapter + Sigma 200-500 f2.8 combination by the camera grip so better get that tough e-mount to be safe.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 24, 2014)

msm said:


> But yeah anything can happen especially when you try to lift that sony a7+ Metabones adapter + Sigma 200-500 f2.8 combination by the camera grip so better get that tough e-mount to be safe.



Except, I'd prefer a broken mount than the front of my camera being wrenched out if I were to do something as silly as that.


----------



## tcmatthews (Oct 24, 2014)

There is also a bit of the pot calling the kettle black. I have several adapters to adapt lens to my NEX. I was driving in a John Deere Gator taking pictures with my Nex 6 and a old 24mm FD lens when I noticed something wrong. I could not get things to focus correctly. It was at that time I noted the lens was flopping around. 

It turns out that the adapters screws had come loose and there is a bit of a spring pushing the lens out. If I had not stopped to take a picture of a cactus it is very likely that the lens would have flown of the camera and landed it the dirt. I drive fast and it is an open cab.

I just checked that lens adapter is made by Fotodiox. It also appears to not be a bit two long and I cannot quite achieve infinity focus on any of my FD lens. I still use it because it is better than my other Fotasy FD adapter. 

Not to mention my first cheep all manual EF to NEX adapter was also a Fotodiox. The first lens I put on there was so tight that when I tried to release it the nob broke off. I had to Carve out a hole by hand with a drill bit to release the lens. Good thing the body is cheep aluminum.

If anyone wants to try it go ahead. But I would not touch the thing chances are it is not even close to keeping in specs.


----------



## weixing (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi,
Looking at the video, the mount screws are not screwed on the plastic part, so the plastic part is just sandwich between the E-mount and the mounting point. IMHO, if your lens wiggle, it should had nothing to do with the plastic part... may be the mounting screws are just loosen.

Have a nice day.


----------



## sdsr (Oct 25, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Roger was responding to the posts about loosening the mount screws to simulate the issue. He said that loosening the screws will always cause it to happen and I agree.



Umm - What Cicala wrote, titling his response "Shame on you Fotodiox" was this:

"For loosening the screws in their demo camera before making that video. We've got dozens and dozens of A7s and I'd never seen flex like that. But if I loosened each mounting screw 1/2 turn, I got flex exactly like that."

(Lots of other sensible-looking posts in that thread too.) I think msm's perspective is quite plausible. There may be some problematic bodies (I have no idea, but Cicala has seen more than probably anyone else), but it's not at all clear what "the issue" was that people were complaining about - slight rotational play, clueless mishandling or something else, let alone whether any mere "wriggling" had any effect whatever on the images produced. The idea that Fotodiox is responding to demand rather than trying to create it by exploiting internet chitchat is a tad naive (even if they were it's not clear exactly what the demand is or whether this will satisfy it). And based on my experience with their lens adapters - usually perfectly fine except sometimes with inaccurate infinity stops - I doubt Fotodiox are the last word in mechanical finesse and I certainly won't be buying one of these things for my A7r or A6000 (nor, when I attach my 70-300L to either one, would it occur to me to pick the combination up by the body...).


----------

